# Foxes



## Mr.James (Jul 3, 2011)

Thought I'd start a fox hunting thread. Post your pics and share stories. 

I'll kick it off with a photo of Fridays nights efforts down here in the Snowy.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations! 

The more of the vermin that are eradicated the better!


----------



## Erebos (Jul 3, 2011)

There's my rug lol


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha yeah I've got one for ya, might tan them on Tuesday if I get the day off. Will take about 2 weeks though. They are nice winter furs, some of the best I've seen for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

were you whistling them or just spotlighting?


----------



## Erebos (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol it's all good. No rush, they look good mate what do you do with them after the kill


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 3, 2011)

Farma- Spotlighting, was hard going & a long night, the long grass made it hard.

Brenton- We just hang them on the rack or bullbar for the night and skin them in the morning. It was abit cold so they needed to thaw out for a while..lol


----------



## Erebos (Jul 3, 2011)

So you take them for the skin what about the meat mince for the dogs? Lol


----------



## Vixen (Jul 3, 2011)

I love foxes but I also understand they are a pest here in Australia - I hope you don't waste the pelts though and have them skinned and tanned - and possibly clean up the skulls too.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 3, 2011)

Do foxes have a bounty on them? I remember at one time you got money for the tail.
That lot will make the farmers happy.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 3, 2011)

One up for the natives 

Snake goes fox hunting | The Sun |News 

Yeah I know its not a Boa :lol:


----------



## beeman (Jul 3, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Do foxes have a bounty on them? I remember at one time you got money for the tail.
> That lot will make the farmers happy.



In Victoria we did have a bounty a couple of years back, They are now talking about doing it again. We are still waiting to see if they will want scalps or tails as proof.

Years ago we shot them for their skins and were able to achieve prices of upto $65+ per skin for the good ones. Our usual years fox skin tally was 
between 350 to 400 back then. we would start shooting in late May and finish by mid July as the skins would have rubbing on them from the foxes mating and were downgraded.


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gee what a great night (excellent) l remember when we used to go fox hunting....bounty on the scalps and sold the pelts to the milliners (hat makers) it used to be $40.00 for a good winter pelt....solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 3, 2011)

One of my favourite mammals, but certainly has no place here...


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 3, 2011)

would there be any reason why there used to be a fox at work that was jet black? is it a sub species. i thought they were the colour as above in the photo it took a bit to figure out if was a fox n not a big cat. but was definetly a fox.


----------



## eitak (Jul 3, 2011)

I actually really want a red fox fur coat. If anyone wants to sell me pelts pm me with prices (I am a uni student to if they are expensive may have to buy one at a time or something)


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jul 3, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> Gee what a great night (excellent) l remember when we used to go fox hunting....bounty on the scalps and sold the pelts to the milliners (hat makers) it used to be $40.00 for a good winter pelt....solar 17 (Baden)



Last time the bounty was on in victoria, we got $40 per complete skin and $10 per tail. 
Good times and easy money - foxes everywhere down here.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 3, 2011)

They are usually everywhere when your not carrying a rifle. For some reason they avoid you when you have one..

Was a great night Baden, we broke down in the middle of no-where for almost an hour, the temps where in the minus's, frost and fog coming in, but each time you find a pair of eyes you forget all that. 

Currently no bountys on foxes in NSW, I did hear some rumours about something happening with foxes and dogs in VIC.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of foxes. It's disturbing to think that there's probably a hell of a lot more where those came from. What are the legal requirements for hunting feral animals?



eitak said:


> I actually really want a red fox fur coat. If anyone wants to sell me pelts pm me with prices (I am a uni student to if they are expensive may have to buy one at a time or something)



A coat made from feral fox pelts = guilt-free fur. Maybe a way to keep the fox population down?


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 3, 2011)

That's not very many, the country is crawling with them, possibly in the millions.. I'll be happy to get atleast 50 this winter, weather and work permitting.

Legal requirements are you must hold a firearms licence with a pest/vermin control permit, have written permission from a land owner and know what your doing. Different rules apply in different states, and for different 'feral animals', some of which are just ridiculous.. Ask the deer hunters.. lol.

We shoot for various large property owners and conservation areas. Specifically targeting foxes (& any feral cats).


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 3, 2011)

They make pretty cool pets, my old man bought one home when i was a little kid and we kept it.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jul 3, 2011)

.

Currently no bountys on foxes in NSW, I did hear some rumours about something happening with foxes and dogs in VIC.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, i did hear that they were doing the bounty again down this way for foxes, dogs and wild cats.... like you said only a rumour atm.


----------

